# PORK FAT...MAY NOT BE ALL THAT BAD!



## chef jimmyj (Nov 12, 2011)

Now that I have your Attention, Read on...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






As we dive into our discussion on Improving our health, there are going to be A LOT of opinions on what will be "good" for us. Most of this information will be based on our reading various Studies, Ethnic or Religious Traditions and just plain Preference! It is unfortunate that "Studies" reflect the opinion of who ever is PAYING for it! In the '60's and '70's, Saccharine (Sweet 'n Low) was "A Miracle Our Health Conscious Nation" until the Aspartame (Equal) folks come along in the early '80's and a "Study" reveals Saccharine causes Cancer! Thirty years later we are, still, Gulping Gallons of Diet Pepsi and the Little Blue Packet is on every table and low and behold... "Studies indicate Aspartame can effect Diabetic individuals, Break down into a Chemical that causes Brain Cancer and is linked to Depression, Mood Swings and Hyperactivity in Children." Enter Sucralose (Splenda)  in the '90's, wonder who paid for the Aspartame Study!?!...Now Truvia (Stevia) is here and is a "Miracle, All Natural Sweetener, for an ever increasingly Health Conscious America!"...

The same thing has been going on with Lard and Butter verses Hydrogenated Vegetable Oil and Margarine...Not to mention all the studies touting the health benefits of Olive Oil and Canola Oil, indicating they are the Only Fats that should be used in our cooking... 

This is an interesting read. http://www.proteinpower.com/drmike/uncategorized/add-lard-to-your-larder/

Bottom line...Moderation is going to be the key to correcting all the Abuse we have given our bodies for so many years...The exception being those that are already suffering the consequence, requiring Doctor monitored Diet and Medication...Up until now I didn't alway practice what I preach, you had to see the look on my students faces having a Fat Chef teach Nutrition, but that will change... I will endeavor to give accurate information, to the best of my knowledge, and know all of you will too...I'm looking forward to participating and learning as much as possible from all of you.

Let's enjoy the experience and not beat each other up, Diet and Lifestyle change is hard enough!...JJ

Disclaimer: I paraphrase a lot, I don't have time to give every source I use, so you will have to Trust Me!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree Jimmy, moderation is the key to all things in life. Not just food!


----------



## jak757 (Nov 12, 2011)

Good article, thanks for posting it Jimmy.  I've read many like this, and have come to believe it is so.  Lard and butter got a bad rap, and as we are now learning, the products that replaced them are not all that good for us.  We only use butter now in our home -- no fake butter.  And I keep a jar of bacon grease in my refrigerator just as my mother did when I was a kid.  I little bit is all you need, and it tastes oh so good.  I'm still looking for a good source of lard, but may end up making my own.  I've looked into it, doesn't seem hard at all.

I recall a post on Michael Ruhlman's blog in which he was ranting about someone who was touting non-fat.  The person said something to the effect of not eating fat because she didn't want to be fat.  "FAT DOESN"T MAKE YOU FAT.....TO MANY CALORIES MAKES YOU FAT" was his message.  

Moderation is the key as you say.  If I can just get that part down now.......


----------



## supercenterchef (Nov 13, 2011)

One of my favorite quotes goes something like...all things in moderation, even excess

And I completely agree about studies being heavily influenced by who is paying for them...I try to be skeptical of whatever I read...that is, unless I agree with the study, lol

Cool article on lard...I'll have to start experimenting more (I guess I wasn't skeptical enough about the olive oil craze...though I still love the way it tastes!)


----------



## rubbin butts (Nov 13, 2011)

*Well done JJ. Great post*


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 13, 2011)

An interesting read is Nourishing Traditions by Sally Fallon. She makes the argument that naturally raised meat poses no danger and actually is beneficial (including the fat) to our well being. It isn't a short read but it is interesting none the less.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 13, 2011)

I for one truely believe that all the growth hormones used in the feed for animals is the very culprit that makes the kids these days so BIG. I'm sure there has to be a study done on average heigth of kids today compared to time before growth hormones. JMHO.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 13, 2011)

I just saw a study talking about pure lard vs vegetable oils. The study claims that because of the higher smoking point of lard that the food actually absorbs less oil and the food is lower in fat as a result.

They disclaimer that the lard had to be pure and not hydrogenated.  Guess our grandparents knew what to do all the time


----------



## michael ark (Nov 14, 2011)

Here is proof of it's not what you eat as how many calories.http://health.usnews.com/health-new...diet-helped-nutrition-professor-shed-pounds-2


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 14, 2011)

Michael, That is a Great article...It's nice to see one that isn't full of...." No Proof yet, but some Studies Indicate..", " this may cause...", and " The only option is...".Thanks for the post...JJ


----------



## alelover (Nov 14, 2011)

I like when they say "emerging science suggests". Or "studies prove". They never tell you what science or what study. My great granny died at 103. Her daughters are in the 89-91 range and still eat ice cream everynite. They eat butter and lard too. They basically eat anything that tastes good. But they also eat a lot of veggies and stay active. I think I'll go with the old Russians on this one. Nobody pays for their opinion.


----------

